# Happy Birthday Lena!



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

My little girl turned omen year old on Aug 22, It's hard to. imagine life without her now. She makes us laugh every day.....such a clown and such a happy, happy dog. You just have to smile when she looks up at you. I love my curly girl.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Belated happy birthday pretty one!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY wishes to your little darling! 

She deserves celebrating everyday!*resent:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!!! Hope it was celebrated with a lot goodies!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Lena!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy belated birthday, curly girlie. you are a cutie!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Happy birthday Lena


----------

